# BSOD (kernel power event 41 task 63)



## pspher5 (Apr 23, 2014)

HI there,

been getting BSOD's during gaming (battlefield 4, guildwars 2, and now randomly too) all different, mostly linking to kernel error 41 task 63 in event viewer.

So, driver verifier wont run on reboot. (or of it is im getting no BSOD and having to system restore, where do i grab any logs from?)
perfmon / reports (as admin) gives me:
Error:

* An error occured while attempting to generate the report. 
The operator or administrator has refused the request. *

However, when run inside perfomance monitor I get:Warning: No problems found on this computer.

however I think ive run the programs and made the zip, so if thats wrong let me know 

· OS - windows 8.1 
· x64
· windows 7 i believe (x64)
· MSDN version (from university)
· Age of system (hardware), varied, few years
· Age of OS installation - 'bout a year?

· CPU - i7 860
· Video Card- nvidia gtx 570
· MotherBoard- dfi mip55 t36
· Power Supply - corsair 620w

· build myself

desktop


Other info: have run stress tests, memory check, disk check, cpu stress, gpu stress and they are all fine. reinstalled realtek drivers, uninstalled nvidia with ddu and reinstalled, litterally only thing I haven't done is reinstall windows yet (no dvd drive or flash drive so im a bit stuck!)


This is driving me insane. 

Also, randomly: my ethernet port (LAN drivers) dont work after a fresh system power up, i have to go into computer management and disable/enable the network adapter. I understand people say update motherboard BIOS but im pretty sure im on the latest and then DFI stopped making motherboards and supporting stuff... I've tried writing a batch that auto runs on startup but it does nothing, any help there would be great too! (ive tried reading up on defcon but don't understand it)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The eithernet driver is slightly out of date, update it from Intel> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/detail_desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=21642

Looks like you have already removed Ntune and Rivatuner? Both have issues on Win 8.

From the last month the error codes are all over the place without naming any one cause, usually that points to hardware faults but lets run driver verifier just to make sure a rouge driver isn't overstepping it's boundaries.

Follow the instructions here, make sure to set a restore point before enabling verifier, also if you do not have Windows disk create a Windows repair disk verfier set up instructions here> 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html


```
Debug session time: Wed Apr 23 16:15:39.937 2014 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\042314-17859-01.dmp]
Built by: 9600.17041.amd64fre.winblue_gdr.140305-1710
System Uptime: 0 days 3:11:26.652
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BugCheck 7F, {8, ffffd00065b0f230, 6947b970, fffff803ce2b25ce}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000007F]UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP (7f)[/url]
Bugcheck code 0000007F
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000008, EXCEPTION_DOUBLE_FAULT
Arg2: ffffd00065b0f230
Arg3: 000000006947b970
Arg4: fffff803ce2b25ce
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
PROCESS_NAME:  bf4.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7f_8_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
MaxSpeed:     2800
CurrentSpeed: 2793
BiosVersion = 080015 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/27/2010
SystemManufacturer =  
SystemProductName =  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Mon Apr 21 15:25:23.502 2014 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\042114-28218-01.dmp]
Built by: 9600.17041.amd64fre.winblue_gdr.140305-1710
System Uptime: 0 days 4:38:22.513
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+212054 )
BugCheck D1, {fffff8810fabdad0, 2, 8, fffff8810fabdad0}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000D1]DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)[/url]
Bugcheck code 000000d1
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffff8810fabdad0, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000008, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff8810fabdad0, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  bf4.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_CODE_AV_BAD_IP_nvlddmkm+212054
MaxSpeed:     2800
CurrentSpeed: 2793
BiosVersion = 080015 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/27/2010
SystemManufacturer =  
SystemProductName =  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Mon Apr 21 05:09:20.998 2014 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\042114-22031-01.dmp]
Built by: 9600.17041.amd64fre.winblue_gdr.140305-1710
System Uptime: 0 days 1:15:39.961
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+a21d )
BugCheck 157, {ffffe001d6b04080, b, 2, 0}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example]Unknown bugcheck code (157)[/url]
Bugcheck code 00000157
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffe001d6b04080
Arg2: 000000000000000b
Arg3: 0000000000000002
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x157
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  rundll32.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x157_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+a21d
MaxSpeed:     2800
CurrentSpeed: 2793
BiosVersion = 080015 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/27/2010
SystemManufacturer =  
SystemProductName =  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Sun Apr 20 12:37:03.891 2014 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\042014-19390-01.dmp]
Built by: 9600.17041.amd64fre.winblue_gdr.140305-1710
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:24.614
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BugCheck 7F, {8, ffffd00085df9230, ffffd0008b790a90, fffff802cc89314f}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000007F]UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP (7f)[/url]
Bugcheck code 0000007F
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000008, EXCEPTION_DOUBLE_FAULT
Arg2: ffffd00085df9230
Arg3: ffffd0008b790a90
Arg4: fffff802cc89314f
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
PROCESS_NAME:  AvastSvc.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7f_8_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
MaxSpeed:     2800
CurrentSpeed: 2793
BiosVersion = 080015 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/27/2010
SystemManufacturer =  
SystemProductName =  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Sun Apr 20 12:32:24.505 2014 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\042014-17390-01.dmp]
Built by: 9600.17041.amd64fre.winblue_gdr.140305-1710
System Uptime: 0 days 4:48:30.220
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!NtOpenDirectoryObject+2 )
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff802ff89234a, ffffd00023d6d200, 0}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000003B]SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)[/url]
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff802ff89234a, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: ffffd00023d6d200, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!NtOpenDirectoryObject+2
MaxSpeed:     2800
CurrentSpeed: 2793
BiosVersion = 080015 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/27/2010
SystemManufacturer =  
SystemProductName =  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Sat Apr 19 14:26:00.000 2014 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\041914-19562-01.dmp]
Built by: 9600.17041.amd64fre.winblue_gdr.140305-1710
System Uptime: 0 days 4:22:01.726
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, 1, ffffd00167abe8d8, ffffd00167abe0e0}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x1000007E]SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)[/url]
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: 0000000000000001, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: ffffd00167abe8d8, Exception Record Address
Arg4: ffffd00167abe0e0, Context Record Address
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_BAD_IP_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
MaxSpeed:     2800
CurrentSpeed: 2793
BiosVersion = 080015 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/27/2010
SystemManufacturer =  
SystemProductName =  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Thu Apr 17 17:57:42.461 2014 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\041714-31093-01.dmp]
Built by: 9600.17041.amd64fre.winblue_gdr.140305-1710
System Uptime: 0 days 2:24:24.187
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiFindReadyThread+3e )
BugCheck 3B, {c000001d, fffff800df25314a, ffffd000477bef00, 0}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000003B]SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)[/url]
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000c000001d, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff800df25314a, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: ffffd000477bef00, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!KiFindReadyThread+3e
MaxSpeed:     2800
CurrentSpeed: 2793
BiosVersion = 080015 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/27/2010
SystemManufacturer =  
SystemProductName =  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Mon Apr 14 16:45:38.414 2014 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\041414-23781-01.dmp]
Built by: 9600.17041.amd64fre.winblue_gdr.140305-1710
System Uptime: 0 days 0:32:54.127
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BugCheck 7F, {8, ffffd00145732230, ffffd001457eafe0, fffff800dc669b6e}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000007F]UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP (7f)[/url]
Bugcheck code 0000007F
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000008, EXCEPTION_DOUBLE_FAULT
Arg2: ffffd00145732230
Arg3: ffffd001457eafe0
Arg4: fffff800dc669b6e
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7f_8_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
MaxSpeed:     2800
CurrentSpeed: 2793
BiosVersion = 080015 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/27/2010
SystemManufacturer =  
SystemProductName =  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Wed Apr  9 15:21:38.185 2014 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\040914-49593-01.dmp]
Built by: 9600.16452.amd64fre.winblue_gdr.131030-1505
System Uptime: 0 days 2:25:04.901
Probably caused by : nvoclk64.sys ( nvoclk64+1ab7 )
BugCheck 3B, {c0000096, fffff800040b6ab7, ffffd00027472da0, 0}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000003B]SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)[/url]
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000c0000096, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff800040b6ab7, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: ffffd00027472da0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  nvcplui.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nvoclk64+1ab7
MaxSpeed:     2800
CurrentSpeed: 2793
BiosVersion = 080015 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/27/2010
SystemManufacturer =  
SystemProductName =  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Tue Apr  1 17:20:16.479 2014 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\040114-26875-01.dmp]
Built by: 9600.16452.amd64fre.winblue_gdr.131030-1505
System Uptime: 0 days 3:11:33.203
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlGetNextExpiredTimerWheelEntry+fe )
BugCheck D1, {ffffe080020a3258, 2, 0, fffff8000080797d}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000D1]DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)[/url]
Bugcheck code 000000d1
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffe080020a3258, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff8000080797d, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  Gw2.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_NETIO!RtlGetNextExpiredTimerWheelEntry+fe
MaxSpeed:     2800
CurrentSpeed: 2793
BiosVersion = 080015 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/27/2010
SystemManufacturer =  
SystemProductName =  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
```


----------



## pspher5 (Apr 23, 2014)

Yup ive removed ntune, will remove rivatuner. Was trying to monitor/control my gpu under stress testing.

everytime i run prowinx64.exe it says no intel adapter available :/


as mentioned above, I have created a restore point, set up verifier, reboot pc and it just loads into windows as normal? i do have a memory.dmp file in /windows but its 170meg zipped.. 

let me set up verfifer.exe and then play battlefield to cause a BSOD and ill see what gets reported.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Run verifier for at least a day or until it bsod's.

See if the Intel driver update utility sees it> Intel® Driver Update Utility

Have you ever run Memtest86+ for at least 6 passes?
D/L Memtest86+ > How to perform a MemTest86+ Test | Tech Support Forum


----------



## pspher5 (Apr 23, 2014)

Will do,

ive run mdsched.exe (and got into the boot loop and managed to get it to boot back into windows after 2 hours...)

i ned a usb stick so i can reinstall windows and use memtest though, will get one soon!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Windows memory tool works sometimes, but I've seen sticks pass the windows tool fail on 86+.

BTW Kernel power 41 error is a unexpected shut down, like if you unplug or turn the power switch off when it locks up or BSOD's.


----------



## pspher5 (Apr 23, 2014)

Yup I know, but its the only error data I can seem to find in the event viewer:

so its just restarted again, no minidump in windows dir and event viewer shows this if its of any use:

24/04/2014 00:08:21

System 

- Provider 

[ Name] Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power 
[ Guid] {331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4} 

EventID 41 

Version 3 

Level 1 

Task 63 

Opcode 0 

Keywords 0x8000000000000002


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Lets see what the temps and voltages look like> D/L and run Hardware Monitor  do something intense like a virus scan or gaming for a bit, Alt+Tab back to HWM expand all the trees and use the Win7 snipping tool to grab a screen shot of the HWM window, post the screen shot using the paperclip button in the advanced message box(Go Advanced button).


----------



## pspher5 (Apr 23, 2014)

burn in tests with furmark







Idle

gpu + cpu tests:










going through the intel site it just tells me the ethernet driver is out of date and links to the manual download page, but that doesn't help me 'cus it still says no intel adapter found lol :/


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Voltages are in spec the 5v is a tad lower then I would expect but still above the 4.75v minimum spec.

If your are not switching off the power and are getting code 41 the PSU is the 1st suspect the motherboard the second. Any chance you have a psu to test with?


----------



## pspher5 (Apr 23, 2014)

unfortunatly not, i may be purchasing a newer one next week though (silverstone strider 450w sfx psu), anything else i can look into for now?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

450w is light for GTX570, Seasonic is still one of the best brands.

If verifier doesn't poke a driver memtest is what you want to do next.


----------



## pspher5 (Apr 23, 2014)

Well im running mitx atm, and will be going smaller soon. The 450 is gold rated and can easy take a 480ti and 4770k, and its the highest wattage sfx psu (new case im getting only takes sfx psu) untill the silverstone 600w version comes out but that has only just been shown at cebit 2014.

stuck for choice unfortunatly!

i'll get on it and report back, thanks for your help so far though!


----------



## pspher5 (Apr 23, 2014)

may be because i was tired last night and quite frustrated..

but there is a minidump FOLDER (i was looking for a minidump.dmp)

attached the last few 

also I spelt my username wrong, ha.

have ordered a usb stick, so i can run some memtests and re install windows


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

They are the files I looked at yesterday, the file name is the date so the file name 042314-17859-01.dmp 042314 is April 23 2014 then 17859 is a sequence number.


----------



## pspher5 (Apr 23, 2014)

bugger. Didn't realise they were in the original zip!

no more recent ones and the system has restarted a good 4 times since posting that up.

we'll get there!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is auto reboot on or off?
If on turn it off at least that way if it is a Blue Screen event you'll it if not then it's hardware shutting down.> To turn off Auto Reboot Vista/Win7
Start> type/paste Advanced System Settings, from the list Select Advanced System Settings> On the Advanced Tab click on Startup and Recovery> in the Startup and Recovery window un check Automatically Restart, hit Ok to exit the dialogs, reboot the PC for the settings to take effect.


----------



## pspher5 (Apr 23, 2014)

just set it so it doesnt reboot. Played some bf4 and it crashed and froze, didnt bsod or anything just froze the whole system


event viewer is showing:

ERROR:
event 7033 service control manager : The Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) service hung on starting.

WARNING:
event 11 Wininit : custom dynamic link libraries are being loaded for every application..

CRITICAL:
event 41 task 63

no mini dump.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you use this PC to share the internet connection with other PC's?
If not turn off ICS> Disable ICS (Internet Connection Sharing)

_event 11 Wininit : custom dynamic link libraries are being loaded for every application.._
Is something I have seen several years ago caused by Kaspersky AV software have you ever had Kaspersky installed?

_CRITICAL:
event 41 task 63_
Means a hard shut down if you didn't pull the plug the PSU is dying, the power or reset switch or wiring to them is defective or it's a failing motherboard.


----------



## pspher5 (Apr 23, 2014)

Nope no other pc in the house, however no sharing tab to turn ICS off from.
also, multiplexor is unticked, and wont let me enable it?

no kaspersky, never have installed it either.

hmmmm interesting, ill try and take everything out of the case and test it.

Will be getting a new case and psu soon as mentioned so that may help having everything re built.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You have no tab for sharing?
Is this the dialog box you are seeing?


----------



## pspher5 (Apr 23, 2014)

i can only presume its because i cant install the drivers correctly?
Also, i cant get into safe mode (spamming f8 on boot does nothing)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That has to have something to do with it, it's also strange that it shows as Network 2 when there is no Network 1 shown, at some point the original network must have been deleted?


----------



## pspher5 (Apr 23, 2014)

this tell you anything?

the bsod relates to network port i believe?


in all honesty with the issues i've had/having with this motherboard ill be glad to see the back of it, but that ain't gonna be for a month or so!

(i'll wait for z97 socket boards to come out in june to make a worthy upgrade)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Networking(NDIS) related citing Memory corruption.


CHKIMG_EXTENSION: !chkimg -lo 50 -d !ndis
!chkimg -lo 50 -d !ndis
fffff801a8cc35cc - ndis!NdisFSendNetBufferListsComplete+326c

1 error : !ndis (fffff801a8cc35cc)

MODULE_NAME: memory_corruption

IMAGE_NAME: memory_corruption

FOLLOWUP_NAME: memory_corruption

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 0

MEMORY_CORRUPTOR: ONE_BIT

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_ONE_BIT

BUCKET_ID: X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_ONE_BIT

Followup: memory_corruption



```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\042414-17437-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: c:\symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 9600 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 9600.17041.amd64fre.winblue_gdr.140305-1710
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff801`90808000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff801`90ad22d0
Debug session time: Thu Apr 24 18:47:39.348 2014 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:49:00.175
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {8, 2, 0, fffff801a8cc35d2}

*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for ndis.sys - 
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for win32k.sys - 
Probably caused by : memory_corruption

Followup: memory_corruption
---------

6: kd> !analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000008, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff801a8cc35d2, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: fffff80190abfce0: Unable to get special pool info
fffff80190abfce0: Unable to get special pool info
unable to get nt!MmPoolCodeStart
unable to get nt!MmPoolCodeEnd
 0000000000000008 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
ndis!NdisFSendNetBufferListsComplete+3272
fffff801`a8cc35d2 0fb65003        movzx   edx,byte ptr [rax+3]

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  AllShareFramew

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80190967ae9 to fffff8019095bfa0

STACK_TEXT:  
ffffd000`cee75178 fffff801`90967ae9 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
ffffd000`cee75180 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69


STACK_COMMAND:  .bugcheck ; kb

CHKIMG_EXTENSION: !chkimg -lo 50 -d !ndis
!chkimg -lo 50 -d !ndis
    fffff801a8cc35cc - ndis!NdisFSendNetBufferListsComplete+326c

	[ e9:69 ]
1 error : !ndis (fffff801a8cc35cc)

MODULE_NAME: memory_corruption

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  memory_corruption

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

MEMORY_CORRUPTOR:  ONE_BIT

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_ONE_BIT

BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_ONE_BIT

Followup: memory_corruption
---------

CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         860  @ 2.80GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2800
CurrentSpeed: 2793
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.6]
[DMI Version - 0]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 2387 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        American Megatrends Inc.
  BIOS Version                  080015 
  BIOS Starting Address Segment f000
  BIOS Release Date             08/27/2010
  BIOS ROM Size                 200000
  BIOS Characteristics
       04: - ISA Supported
       07: - PCI Supported
       09: - Plug and Play Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       14: - ESCD Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
       19: - EDD Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
       32: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       04: - LS120-Boot Supported
       05: - ATAPI ZIP-Boot Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           8
  BIOS Minor Revision           15
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                   
  Product Name                   
  Version                        
  Serial Number                  
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                      
  Family                         
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  DFI
  Product                       LP MI P55-T36
  Version                       1.0
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag                      
  Feature Flags                 09h
       -561539384: - h
       -561539432: - 

  Location                       
  Chassis Handle                0003h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 21 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  To Be Filled By O.E.M.
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                       To Be Filled By O.E.M.
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                                    
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Safe
  Security Status               None
  OEM Defined                   0
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         1
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 42 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            CPU 1
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              c6h - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel            
  Processor ID                  e5060100fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         860  @ 2.80GHz     
  Processor Voltage             00h - 
  External Clock                133MHz
  Max Speed                     2800MHz
  Current Speed                 2800MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Other
  L1 Cache Handle               0005h
  L2 Cache Handle               0006h
  L3 Cache Handle               0007h
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                                    
  Part Number                   To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0005h]
  Socket Designation            L1-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0080h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0100h - 256K
  Installed Size                0100h - 256K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         ParitySingle-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Instruction
  Associativity                 4-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            L2-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0081h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0400h - 1024K
  Installed Size                0400h - 1024K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0007h]
  Socket Designation            L3-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0182h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            2000h - 8192K
  Installed Size                2000h - 8192K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 16-way Set-Associative
[Memory Controller Information (Type 5) - Length 24 - Handle 0008h]
  Error Detecting Method        06h - 64-bit ECC
  Error Correcting Capability   04h - None 
  Supported Interleave          03h - One Way Interleave
  Current Interleave            03h - One Way Interleave
  Maximum Memory Module Size    0ch - 4096MB
  Supported Speeds              0001h - Other 
  Supported Memory Types        0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Memory Module Voltage         3.3V 
  Number of Memory Slots        4
  Memory Slot Handle            0009h
  Memory Slot Handle            000ah
  Memory Slot Handle            000bh
  Memory Slot Handle            000ch
  Enabled Err Correcting Caps   04h - None 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0009h]
  Socket Designation            DIMM0
  Bank Connections              01h - 1 0
  Current Speed                 1ns
  Current Memory Type           0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Installed Size                8ch - 4096 [double bank]
  Enabled Size                  8ch - 4096 [double bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000ah]
  Socket Designation            DIMM1
  Bank Connections              23h - 3 2
  Current Speed                 35ns
  Current Memory Type           0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Installed Size                7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000bh]
  Socket Designation            DIMM2
  Bank Connections              45h - 5 4
  Current Speed                 69ns
  Current Memory Type           0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Installed Size                8ch - 4096 [double bank]
  Enabled Size                  8ch - 4096 [double bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000ch]
  Socket Designation            DIMM3
  Bank Connections              67h - 7 6
  Current Speed                 103ns
  Current Memory Type           0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Installed Size                7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 0029h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              4194304KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 002ah]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           0029h
  Partition Width               04
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 002bh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0029h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK0
  Memory Type                   0fh - SDRAM
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer00
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber00
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 002ch]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                003fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          002bh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002ah
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 002dh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0029h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM1
  Bank Locator                  BANK1
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0004h - Unknown
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer01
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber01
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 002eh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00000000h
  Memory Device Handle          002dh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002ah
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 002fh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0029h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM2
  Bank Locator                  BANK2
  Memory Type                   0fh - SDRAM
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer02
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber02
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0030h]
  Starting Address              00400000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          002fh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002ah
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 0031h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0029h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM3
  Bank Locator                  BANK3
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0004h - Unknown
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer03
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber03
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0032h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00000000h
  Memory Device Handle          0031h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002ah
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
start             end                 module name
fffff801`a8615000 fffff801`a869f000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Feb 22 07:13:57 2014 (53089485)
fffff801`a85be000 fffff801`a85d6000   acpiex   acpiex.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:37:47 2013 (5215F80B)
fffff801`a9906000 fffff801`a9999000   afd      afd.sys      Thu Aug 22 07:36:50 2013 (5215F7D2)
fffff801`a9aec000 fffff801`a9b03000   ahcache  ahcache.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:39:54 2013 (5215F88A)
fffff801`a89c5000 fffff801`a89cf000   atapi    atapi.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:40:39 2013 (5215F8B7)
fffff801`a8800000 fffff801`a8835000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Thu Aug 22 07:39:38 2013 (5215F87A)
fffff960`00b9f000 fffff960`00bfe000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Thu Aug 22 07:40:37 2013 (5215F8B5)
fffff801`a927a000 fffff801`a928c000   BasicDisplay BasicDisplay.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:31 2013 (5215F873)
fffff801`a926c000 fffff801`a927a000   BasicRender BasicRender.sys Sat Feb 22 07:14:02 2014 (5308948A)
fffff801`a9264000 fffff801`a926c000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff801`a83b2000 fffff801`a83bc000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Thu Aug 22 07:40:26 2013 (5215F8AA)
fffff801`ab312000 fffff801`ab332000   bowser   bowser.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:38:38 2013 (5215F83E)
fffff960`00927000 fffff960`00962000   cdd      cdd.dll      Thu Mar 06 07:39:53 2014 (53186C99)
fffff801`a8200000 fffff801`a8288000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Feb 22 07:12:12 2014 (5308941C)
fffff801`a938f000 fffff801`a93e5000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Mar 08 04:27:06 2014 (531AE26A)
fffff801`a831a000 fffff801`a837b000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Wed Mar 19 04:12:20 2014 (53295164)
fffff801`a86a9000 fffff801`a8734000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Mar 08 04:25:08 2014 (531AE1F4)
fffff801`a9b03000 fffff801`a9b12000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:48 2013 (5215F848)
fffff801`ab3ef000 fffff801`ab3ff000   condrv   condrv.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:40:17 2013 (5215F8A1)
fffff801`a93e5000 fffff801`a93fa000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Thu Aug 22 07:40:03 2013 (5215F893)
fffff801`a9a02000 fffff801`a9a90000   csc      csc.sys      Thu Aug 22 07:38:00 2013 (5215F818)
fffff801`a9ab6000 fffff801`a9adc000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Mar 06 04:22:50 2014 (53183E6A)
fffff801`a9373000 fffff801`a938f000   disk     disk.sys     Thu Aug 22 07:39:47 2013 (5215F883)
fffff801`a9c00000 fffff801`a9c1c000   drmk     drmk.sys     Thu Aug 22 07:39:24 2013 (5215F86C)
fffff801`aaf66000 fffff801`aaf70000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Thu Aug 22 07:40:39 2013 (5215F8B7)
fffff801`aaf59000 fffff801`aaf66000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:53 2013 (5215F889)
fffff801`aaf70000 fffff801`aaf86000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Feb 22 07:14:48 2014 (530894B8)
fffff801`a9662000 fffff801`a97e3000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Mar 06 04:22:58 2014 (53183E72)
fffff801`a9600000 fffff801`a9661000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Thu Mar 06 04:22:14 2014 (53183E46)
fffff801`aa928000 fffff801`aa99c000   e1i63x64 e1i63x64.sys Wed Mar 20 03:37:29 2013 (51496739)
fffff801`a8835000 fffff801`a884f000   EhStorClass EhStorClass.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:15 2013 (5215F827)
fffff801`a89cf000 fffff801`a89e5000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Feb 22 07:13:10 2014 (53089456)
fffff801`a884f000 fffff801`a88ab000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Feb 22 07:15:40 2014 (530894EC)
fffff801`a8cac000 fffff801`a8cb7000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Thu Aug 22 04:46:33 2013 (5215CFE9)
fffff801`a9129000 fffff801`a91be000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Feb 22 07:11:54 2014 (5308940A)
fffff801`a9098000 fffff801`a9104000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Mar 04 04:28:07 2014 (53159CA7)
fffff801`90f91000 fffff801`91001000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Feb 22 07:15:53 2014 (530894F9)
fffff801`aa90f000 fffff801`aa928000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:37 2013 (5215F83D)
fffff801`aaeac000 fffff801`aaecb000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Thu Mar 06 04:24:40 2014 (53183ED8)
fffff801`aaecb000 fffff801`aaed2f00   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Thu Aug 22 07:40:26 2013 (5215F8AA)
fffff801`aae9e000 fffff801`aaeac000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Thu Mar 06 04:24:14 2014 (53183EBE)
fffff801`ab218000 fffff801`ab312000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jan 27 14:48:02 2014 (52E6B7F2)
fffff801`aac00000 fffff801`aac2d000   idmwfp   idmwfp.sys   Wed Nov 27 09:24:10 2013 (5296008A)
fffff801`a9358000 fffff801`a9367000   intelpep intelpep.sys Sat Nov 09 03:45:55 2013 (527DF643)
fffff801`a9b2e000 fffff801`a9b4c000   intelppm intelppm.sys Thu Aug 22 04:46:35 2013 (5215CFEB)
fffff801`aaee1000 fffff801`aaef1000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:23 2013 (5215F86B)
fffff801`aaed3000 fffff801`aaee1000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:39:13 2013 (5215F861)
fffff801`8f856000 fffff801`8f85f000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Thu Aug 22 07:40:43 2013 (5215F8BB)
fffff801`a9b12000 fffff801`a9b1d000   kdnic    kdnic.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:38:26 2013 (5215F832)
fffff801`aaa89000 fffff801`aaad8000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Feb 22 07:14:40 2014 (530894B0)
fffff801`a8c80000 fffff801`a8c9c000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Sep 21 03:59:44 2013 (523D51F0)
fffff801`a8dcf000 fffff801`a8e00000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Mar 08 04:24:07 2014 (531AE1B7)
fffff801`aaad8000 fffff801`aaadd300   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:39:31 2013 (5215F873)
fffff801`aaef1000 fffff801`aaf08000   LEqdUsb  LEqdUsb.Sys  Thu May 23 02:09:50 2013 (519DB2AE)
fffff801`aaf25000 fffff801`aaf2d000   LHidEqd  LHidEqd.Sys  Thu May 23 02:09:49 2013 (519DB2AD)
fffff801`aaf2d000 fffff801`aaf45000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Thu May 23 02:10:00 2013 (519DB2B8)
fffff801`aafb8000 fffff801`aafcc000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:36:18 2013 (5215F7B2)
fffff801`aaf45000 fffff801`aaf59000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Thu May 23 02:09:56 2013 (519DB2B4)
fffff801`aaf94000 fffff801`aafb8000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Feb 22 07:14:25 2014 (530894A1)
fffff801`ab7e0000 fffff801`ab7ea000   LVPr2M64 LVPr2M64.sys Wed Oct 07 04:26:50 2009 (4ACC50CA)
fffff801`a82a6000 fffff801`a830c000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Thu Aug 22 07:40:16 2013 (5215F8A0)
fffff801`aaf86000 fffff801`aaf94000   monitor  monitor.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:36:37 2013 (5215F7C5)
fffff801`aaf15000 fffff801`aaf25000   mouclass mouclass.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:13 2013 (5215F861)
fffff801`aaf08000 fffff801`aaf15000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:39:13 2013 (5215F861)
fffff801`a89aa000 fffff801`a89c5000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Thu Aug 22 07:40:04 2013 (5215F894)
fffff801`ab332000 fffff801`ab349000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:36:06 2013 (5215F7A6)
fffff801`ab349000 fffff801`ab3b6000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Thu Mar 06 04:20:21 2014 (53183DD5)
fffff801`aac2d000 fffff801`aac78000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu Mar 06 04:19:36 2014 (53183DA8)
fffff801`ab3b6000 fffff801`ab3ef000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Sep 21 03:57:59 2013 (523D5187)
fffff801`a9367000 fffff801`a9373000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff801`a873f000 fffff801`a8749000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:03 2013 (5215F857)
fffff801`ab7a9000 fffff801`ab7bf000   mslldp   mslldp.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:36:07 2013 (5215F7A7)
fffff801`a840d000 fffff801`a846a000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:39:22 2013 (5215F86A)
fffff801`a9aaa000 fffff801`a9ab6000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:41 2013 (5215F87D)
fffff801`a9341000 fffff801`a9358000   mup      mup.sys      Thu Aug 22 07:40:28 2013 (5215F8AC)
fffff801`a8cb7000 fffff801`a8dcf000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Feb 22 07:12:58 2014 (5308944A)
fffff801`aaade000 fffff801`aaae9000   NdisVirtualBus NdisVirtualBus.sys Thu Aug 22 07:36:25 2013 (5215F7B9)
fffff801`aaba1000 fffff801`aabbe000   Ndu      Ndu.sys      Thu Aug 22 07:35:42 2013 (5215F78E)
fffff801`a99c3000 fffff801`a99d4000   netbios  netbios.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:38:58 2013 (5215F852)
fffff801`a98ba000 fffff801`a9906000   netbt    netbt.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:37:01 2013 (5215F7DD)
fffff801`a8a00000 fffff801`a8a79000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Thu Aug 22 07:37:08 2013 (5215F7E4)
fffff801`a928c000 fffff801`a92a0000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:25 2013 (5215F8A9)
fffff801`a9a9e000 fffff801`a9aaa000   npsvctrig npsvctrig.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:22 2013 (5215F82E)
fffff801`a9a90000 fffff801`a9a9e000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Thu Aug 22 07:36:34 2013 (5215F7C2)
fffff801`90808000 fffff801`90f91000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Thu Mar 06 00:18:55 2014 (5318053F)
fffff801`a8a8a000 fffff801`a8c80000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Tue Mar 18 23:58:52 2014 (532915FC)
fffff801`a925b000 fffff801`a9264000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff801`aab6d000 fffff801`aaba1000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Thu Nov 28 08:38:09 2013 (52974741)
fffff801`a9c39000 fffff801`aa90f000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Wed Mar 26 17:42:33 2014 (533349C9)
fffff801`aa9e5000 fffff801`aa9f2000   nvvad64v nvvad64v.sys Fri Mar 21 13:42:58 2014 (532C7A22)
fffff801`a9999000 fffff801`a99c3000   pacer    pacer.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:36:06 2013 (5215F7A6)
fffff801`a87ba000 fffff801`a87d2000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:40:20 2013 (5215F8A4)
fffff801`a8749000 fffff801`a8791000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Feb 22 07:12:41 2014 (53089439)
fffff801`a8993000 fffff801`a899b000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:40:03 2013 (5215F893)
fffff801`a899b000 fffff801`a89aa000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Thu Aug 22 07:39:41 2013 (5215F87D)
fffff801`a8c9c000 fffff801`a8cac000   pcw      pcw.sys      Thu Aug 22 04:46:34 2013 (5215CFEA)
fffff801`a879e000 fffff801`a87ba000   pdc      pdc.sys      Fri Nov 01 00:58:42 2013 (52733502)
fffff801`ab4e7000 fffff801`ab590000   peauth   peauth.sys   Sat Feb 22 07:09:37 2014 (53089381)
fffff801`a9870000 fffff801`a98b7000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Feb 22 07:11:25 2014 (530893ED)
fffff801`a839d000 fffff801`a83b2000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Sep 14 09:57:19 2013 (52346B3F)
fffff801`a9800000 fffff801`a9870000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Dec 17 02:21:22 2013 (52AFFB72)
fffff801`aaaeb000 fffff801`aaaf6000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:38:52 2013 (5215F84C)
fffff801`a92fb000 fffff801`a9341000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Feb 22 07:13:40 2014 (53089474)
fffff801`aafcc000 fffff801`aafe4000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:36:34 2013 (5215F7C2)
fffff801`aac90000 fffff801`aae73080   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Mon Aug 24 06:19:48 2009 (4A926944)
fffff801`ab590000 fffff801`ab59b000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff801`aa9ce000 fffff801`aa9db000   serenum  serenum.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:40:17 2013 (5215F8A1)
fffff801`aa9b4000 fffff801`aa9ce000   serial   serial.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:40:08 2013 (5215F898)
fffff801`a88be000 fffff801`a891f000   spaceport spaceport.sys Sat Feb 22 07:12:32 2014 (53089430)
fffff801`ab59b000 fffff801`ab5a5000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sat Dec 29 15:59:35 2012 (50DF59B7)
fffff801`ab6e4000 fffff801`ab77c000   srv      srv.sys      Sat Oct 05 07:01:15 2013 (524FF17B)
fffff801`ab400000 fffff801`ab4ae000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Mar 06 04:22:30 2014 (53183E56)
fffff801`ab5a5000 fffff801`ab5e8000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Mar 06 04:20:29 2014 (53183DDD)
fffff801`aaae9000 fffff801`aaaea600   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:39:29 2013 (5215F871)
fffff801`a8e23000 fffff801`a9098000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Mar 04 04:31:29 2014 (53159D71)
fffff801`ab5e8000 fffff801`ab5fa000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Thu Mar 06 04:19:59 2014 (53183DBF)
fffff801`a924d000 fffff801`a925b000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Thu Aug 22 07:39:01 2013 (5215F855)
fffff801`a922d000 fffff801`a924d000   tdx      tdx.sys      Thu Aug 22 07:36:34 2013 (5215F7C2)
fffff801`a837b000 fffff801`a839d000   tm       tm.sys       Thu Aug 22 07:39:33 2013 (5215F875)
fffff960`006f7000 fffff960`00700000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Thu Aug 22 07:40:32 2013 (5215F8B0)
fffff801`ab77c000 fffff801`ab7a9000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:35:45 2013 (5215F791)
fffff801`a9b1d000 fffff801`a9b2e000   umbus    umbus.sys    Thu Aug 22 07:38:59 2013 (5215F853)
fffff801`aae74000 fffff801`aae9e000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Wed Oct 23 04:17:41 2013 (52678625)
fffff801`aab61000 fffff801`aab6d000   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Aug 22 07:40:22 2013 (5215F8A6)
fffff801`aa99c000 fffff801`aa9b4000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:39:15 2013 (5215F863)
fffff801`aaaf6000 fffff801`aab61000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:38:33 2013 (5215F839)
fffff801`a9b4c000 fffff801`a9bbb000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Aug 22 07:39:40 2013 (5215F87C)
fffff801`a8791000 fffff801`a879e000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:49 2013 (5215F849)
fffff801`a846a000 fffff801`a84de000   VerifierExt VerifierExt.sys Sat Sep 14 07:40:56 2013 (52344B48)
fffff801`a891f000 fffff801`a8934000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Thu Aug 22 07:39:53 2013 (5215F889)
fffff801`a8934000 fffff801`a8993000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:40:23 2013 (5215F8A7)
fffff801`a92ab000 fffff801`a92fb000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Feb 22 07:15:51 2014 (530894F7)
fffff801`a97e3000 fffff801`a97f5000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Feb 22 07:14:39 2014 (530894AF)
fffff801`a84de000 fffff801`a85ad000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Thu Aug 22 07:38:56 2013 (5215F850)
fffff801`a83bc000 fffff801`a83f9000   WdFilter WdFilter.sys Wed Oct 23 20:12:09 2013 (526865D9)
fffff801`a85ad000 fffff801`a85be000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Thu Aug 22 07:39:03 2013 (5215F857)
fffff801`ab7bf000 fffff801`ab7e0000   WdNisDrv WdNisDrv.sys Wed Oct 23 20:12:53 2013 (52686605)
fffff801`a830c000 fffff801`a831a000   werkernel werkernel.sys Thu Aug 22 07:40:24 2013 (5215F8A8)
fffff801`a9104000 fffff801`a9129000   wfplwfs  wfplwfs.sys  Sat Mar 08 04:22:45 2014 (531AE165)
fffff960`000de000 fffff960`004f8000   win32k   win32k.sys   Sat Feb 22 07:14:20 2014 (5308949C)
fffff801`aa9db000 fffff801`aa9e5000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Thu Aug 22 07:40:04 2013 (5215F894)
fffff801`a869f000 fffff801`a86a9000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Thu Aug 22 07:40:23 2013 (5215F8A7)
fffff801`a87d2000 fffff801`a87fd000   Wof      Wof.sys      Thu Mar 13 04:27:29 2014 (53216BF1)
fffff801`a85d6000 fffff801`a85e1000   WppRecorder WppRecorder.sys Thu Aug 22 07:39:40 2013 (5215F87C)
fffff801`ab5fa000 fffff801`ab5fb880   zntport  zntport.sys  Sat Dec 22 03:35:56 2007 (476CCC6C)

Unloaded modules:
fffff801`a9200000 fffff801`a920d000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff801`a920d000 fffff801`a9217000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000A000
fffff801`a9217000 fffff801`a922d000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00016000
fffff801`a9adc000 fffff801`a9aec000   dam.sys 
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00010000
fffff801`a922d000 fffff801`a925b000   cdrom.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0002E000
fffff801`a8734000 fffff801`a873f000   WdBoot.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff801`a9367000 fffff801`a9373000   hwpolicy.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
```


----------



## pspher5 (Apr 23, 2014)

sorry but thats like slapping me in the face with chinese.

Network error caused via bad RAM (is how im reading it?)

thank god my ram has lifetime warren... oh yay the company shut down! Like bleeding everything I own in this pc haha!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Think of it as a networking driver error caused by corruption that appears like bad ram.

But as always you can't rule out power if the power is fluctuating or effecting the ram voltage levels it'll cause data corruption and the networking driver is the one to find the corruption and call for a stop.


----------



## pspher5 (Apr 23, 2014)

ok so memtested and its fine for 3 passes, can do more later but?


bit lost now, so will continue putting up errors as they happen. Am downloading windows 8 so i can fresh install too.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It appears networking related to me, driver or hardware especially considering the other networking related problems.

Lets see if driver verifier can shed some light > Follow the instructions here, make sure to set a restore point before enabling verifier, also if you do not have Windows disk create a Windows repair disk verfier set up instructions here> 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html


----------



## pspher5 (Apr 23, 2014)

installed ssd, fresh install of windows 8

heres my dump file


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It appears related to Windows update(TiWorker.exe) but ntfs.sys(NTFS file system driver) is also named.
Does the SSD have the latest firmware available?

Driver Verifier would still be a good idea.




```
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\SysnativeBSODApps\1006\dmps\outkdOutput1.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\050414-6750-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: c:\symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 9200.16384.amd64fre.win8_rtm.120725-1247
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff801`ace07000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff801`ad0d1a60
Debug session time: Sun May  4 11:09:20.886 2014 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:25:19.563
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
...........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 19, {3, fffff8a01776fbf0, fffff8201776fbf0, fffff8a01776fbf0}

*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Ntfs.sys
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExFreePool+3ec )

Followup: Pool_corruption
---------

5: kd> !analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

BAD_POOL_HEADER (19)
The pool is already corrupt at the time of the current request.
This may or may not be due to the caller.
The internal pool links must be walked to figure out a possible cause of
the problem, and then special pool applied to the suspect tags or the driver
verifier to a suspect driver.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, the pool freelist is corrupt.
Arg2: fffff8a01776fbf0, the pool entry being checked.
Arg3: fffff8201776fbf0, the read back flink freelist value (should be the same as 2).
Arg4: fffff8a01776fbf0, the read back blink freelist value (should be the same as 2).

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_3

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  TiWorker.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  1

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff801ad077534 to fffff801ace82040

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`09a7e998 fffff801`ad077534 : 00000000`00000019 00000000`00000003 fffff8a0`1776fbf0 fffff820`1776fbf0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`09a7e9a0 fffff880`0179ff84 : 00000000`00000002 fffff880`09b8f5a0 fffff8a0`079ecb20 00000000`00000001 : nt!ExFreePool+0x3ec
fffff880`09a7ea70 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs+0x100f84


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!ExFreePool+3ec
fffff801`ad077534 cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!ExFreePool+3ec

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  Pool_corruption

IMAGE_NAME:  Pool_Corruption

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

MODULE_NAME: Pool_Corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x19_3_nt!ExFreePool+3ec

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x19_3_nt!ExFreePool+3ec

Followup: Pool_corruption
---------

CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         860  @ 2.80GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2800
CurrentSpeed: 2793
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.6]
[DMI Version - 0]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 2387 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        American Megatrends Inc.
  BIOS Version                  080015 
  BIOS Starting Address Segment f000
  BIOS Release Date             08/27/2010
  BIOS ROM Size                 200000
  BIOS Characteristics
       04: - ISA Supported
       07: - PCI Supported
       09: - Plug and Play Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       14: - ESCD Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
       19: - EDD Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
       32: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       04: - LS120-Boot Supported
       05: - ATAPI ZIP-Boot Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           8
  BIOS Minor Revision           15
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                   
  Product Name                   
  Version                        
  Serial Number                  
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                      
  Family                         
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  DFI
  Product                       LP MI P55-T36
  Version                       1.0
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag                      
  Feature Flags                 09h
       -536570168: - h
       -536570216: - 

  Location                       
  Chassis Handle                0003h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 21 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  To Be Filled By O.E.M.
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                       To Be Filled By O.E.M.
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                                    
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Safe
  Security Status               None
  OEM Defined                   0
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         1
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 42 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            CPU 1
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              c6h - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel            
  Processor ID                  e5060100fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         860  @ 2.80GHz     
  Processor Voltage             00h - 
  External Clock                133MHz
  Max Speed                     2800MHz
  Current Speed                 2800MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Other
  L1 Cache Handle               0005h
  L2 Cache Handle               0006h
  L3 Cache Handle               0007h
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                                    
  Part Number                   To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0005h]
  Socket Designation            L1-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0080h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0100h - 256K
  Installed Size                0100h - 256K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         ParitySingle-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Instruction
  Associativity                 4-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            L2-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0081h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0400h - 1024K
  Installed Size                0400h - 1024K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0007h]
  Socket Designation            L3-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0182h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            2000h - 8192K
  Installed Size                2000h - 8192K
  Supported SRAM Type           0001h - Other 
  Current SRAM Type             0001h - Other 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 16-way Set-Associative
[Memory Controller Information (Type 5) - Length 24 - Handle 0008h]
  Error Detecting Method        06h - 64-bit ECC
  Error Correcting Capability   04h - None 
  Supported Interleave          03h - One Way Interleave
  Current Interleave            03h - One Way Interleave
  Maximum Memory Module Size    0ch - 4096MB
  Supported Speeds              0001h - Other 
  Supported Memory Types        0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Memory Module Voltage         3.3V 
  Number of Memory Slots        4
  Memory Slot Handle            0009h
  Memory Slot Handle            000ah
  Memory Slot Handle            000bh
  Memory Slot Handle            000ch
  Enabled Err Correcting Caps   04h - None 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0009h]
  Socket Designation            DIMM0
  Bank Connections              01h - 1 0
  Current Speed                 1ns
  Current Memory Type           0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Installed Size                8ch - 4096 [double bank]
  Enabled Size                  8ch - 4096 [double bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000ah]
  Socket Designation            DIMM1
  Bank Connections              23h - 3 2
  Current Speed                 35ns
  Current Memory Type           0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Installed Size                7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000bh]
  Socket Designation            DIMM2
  Bank Connections              45h - 5 4
  Current Speed                 69ns
  Current Memory Type           0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Installed Size                8ch - 4096 [double bank]
  Enabled Size                  8ch - 4096 [double bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 000ch]
  Socket Designation            DIMM3
  Bank Connections              67h - 7 6
  Current Speed                 103ns
  Current Memory Type           0500h - DIMM SDRAM 
  Installed Size                7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 0029h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              4194304KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 002ah]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           0029h
  Partition Width               04
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 002bh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0029h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK0
  Memory Type                   0fh - SDRAM
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer00
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber00
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 002ch]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                003fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          002bh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002ah
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 002dh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0029h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM1
  Bank Locator                  BANK1
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0004h - Unknown
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer01
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber01
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 002eh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00000000h
  Memory Device Handle          002dh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002ah
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 002fh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0029h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM2
  Bank Locator                  BANK2
  Memory Type                   0fh - SDRAM
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer02
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber02
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0030h]
  Starting Address              00400000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          002fh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002ah
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 0031h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0029h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                DIMM3
  Bank Locator                  BANK3
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0004h - Unknown
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Manufacturer03
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Part Number                   ModulePartNumber03
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0032h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00000000h
  Memory Device Handle          0031h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002ah
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         01
start             end                 module name
```


----------



## pspher5 (Apr 23, 2014)

yup, as far as i can tell from the seagate website (says non avail to download though)

c675 is the firmware (seagate 600)

will let windows update and run some more tests


----------



## pspher5 (Apr 23, 2014)

next one!  driver irql less than equal

I managed to install ethernet drivers this morning which is a good thing, i'll see if that resolves my network issue on cold boots.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

This one is blaming Audio

```
fffff801`72f7a7d0[B] 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000[/B] : HDAudBus+0x1221
```
But a Memory addresses of all zeros sure looks like a ram/ram slot/motherboard/or CPU socket issue. Have you run Memtest86+ yet?

D/L Memtest86+ > How to perform a MemTest86+ Test | Tech Support Forum


----------



## jhaluca (Sep 12, 2015)

I changed the power supply without any sense (350- to 500 w ..),I changed the thermal paste to the processor; then I did the stress test ram with memetest86, I reinstalled the drivers audio / video, I turned off the channel hd audio, without results.
The utility asus noted a very high GPU temperature.
I solved simply by cleaning the fan and heat sink on the graphics card.
I hope to be helpful!:banghead:


----------



## jhaluca (Sep 12, 2015)

.....


----------

